

It's harder to get a job at the Apple Store than it is to get into Harvard - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/its-harder-to-get-a-job-at-the-apple-store-than-it-is-to-get-into-harvard-2009-11

======
makecheck
There's no evidence in the article of how Apple's hiring process actually
works, so what is "selective" about it?

They received _10000_ applications for _one store_ , and hired 200, which
still seems like tons of employees, to me. The only thing hard about getting
the job is competition, which is just life.

